# Lets see your DIY paper tuners



## KY_BeardsNBucks (Jan 9, 2012)

Paper tuning is a joke.... try broadhead tuning.... it works world better


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I copied this one only I made mine 18" wide 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1437310&highlight=paper+tuner


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

Paper Tuner? No picture just a cardboard box with a hole cut about 1" smaller than a piece of computer paper. Paper taped over the hole.


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

Rick Hodges said:


> Paper Tuner? No picture just a cardboard box with a hole cut about 1" smaller than a piece of computer paper. Paper taped over the hole.


This is what I do, works awesome.


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

barshaft tuning is were its at...


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

have an old wall gun rack down stairs.. 

plenty of newspaper for starting my chimney starter

masking tape

works great


----------



## xxChiefxx (Aug 22, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I just use a 6' step ladder and tape the paper to the steps and shoot through the ladder. Works great for me.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

SEIowaArcher said:


> This is what I do, works awesome.


x3 :darkbeer:


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

These are not real portable, although they do unhook at the bases so i can hang them up. 

I built these this last week because i have two bows getting custom strings. I just got my own press (Last Chance Archery EZ Green), so i plan on doing some supertuning of my own. Most of my paper tuning will be done in my basement so i built a stand for a bag target also. I made sure both were high enough so i would be shooting flat through the paper tuner. 

I have about $50 in each one. 1 1/2" pvc. The paper was purchased at O'reilly's auto parts as masking paper. The paper tuning rack holds the paper real tight with the two bars i have to tighten it up. Just a piece of aluminum i picked up at Menards in their raw materials display. Now i just need to start on a bow rack for the backyard.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I made one out of 1-10' piece of 1/2" metal conduit and bent it with a bender at 90 degree angles, 20" apart using a off the shelf hand-bender at home depot, stick it in the ground, bingo. Cost me about $4. Clerk kinds looked at me funny as to why I bought a piece of bent up conduit.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

get a old screen door, cut the screen out, mount to rafters, mount towel holder to the bottom or top and vise grips to hold the other end of paper. towel holder is for roll of paper. cheap and easy.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

you can put tha top of door on hinges and push the door up after your done too.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Easiest one ever. I piece of all thread wider than your paper roll, couple pieces of wire to hang it and couple pairs of vice grips. 


Andy


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's one I made. All aluminum  weights less than 2 pounds. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

This may give you all some ideas. The D.I.Y. paper tuner is at the beginning of the video, it's quite cool!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Basic, but effective.


----------



## deerslayer12345 (Jul 19, 2012)

took a 2x4 about 1.5 feet long and had some scrap wood around. i took strips and nailed them in the 2x4 and tape the paper on


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK Pardon the mess! I know I have 500 pounds of crap in a 100 pound bag but what can I say I have a lot of archery junk. This is necessity being the mother of invention. Because I have no room I created a fold up version that swings up and lays flat against the ceiling. Not sure if this is my idea or if I saw it on here. I'm just glad I'm not tripping over that darned floor model anymore. 

1) I used a T joint with a smaller pipe through the middle of it for a hinge.
2) For the tension device I used a piece of pipe I cut in half length wise, 2 rubber bands hold it in place. I simply pull more paper out as needed no need to loosen or fiddle with anything.
3) I didn't glue the cross members in so I can easily open it and add more paper or replace the rubber bands
4) when I'm done I flip it up and forget about it.

Cheers!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

elkbow69 said:


> I made one out of 1-10' piece of 1/2" metal conduit and bent it with a bender at 90 degree angles, 20" apart using a off the shelf hand-bender at home depot, stick it in the ground, bingo. Cost me about $4. Clerk kinds looked at me funny as to why I bought a piece of bent up conduit.


Can you post some pics??


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Conduit polishes up real nice..looks like chrome


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

waiting4fall said:


> This may give you all some ideas. The D.I.Y. paper tuner is at the beginning of the video, it's quite cool!


Man that is SICK!!!


----------



## SteveinAZ (Aug 16, 2012)

I was in need of tuning one night and used a couple eye hooks screwed into the ceiling, a length of copper wire that loops through a 2' long piece of 1/2 emt conduit. I let the conduit hang about 6' off the floor, use a couple office type binder clips to hold the paper and a couple more clips at the bottom to hold another piece of conduit and pull the paper tight - I couldn't find the bottom conduit the last time, so just used an old arrow as the bottom weight, either way, easy and super cheap, just not very portable, as I would have to move the whole house!

Steve


----------

